
93 Characters Long Classname in Java Spring Framework - shubhamjain
http://www.javafind.net/gate.jsp?q=%2Flibrary%2F36%2Fjava6_full_apidocs%2Fcom%2Fsun%2Fjava%2Fswing%2Fplaf%2Fnimbus%2FInternalFrameInternalFrameTitlePaneInternalFrameTitlePaneMaximizeButtonWindowNotFocusedState.html
======
drKarl
I think that class needs an AbstractFactoryFactoryBuilderInterface

